# My calendar knife challenge majigger (Wooden Knife Challenge)



## norman vandyke

So far all I've done is figure out in my head what I'm going to do and what woods to use. Don't have the wood for the blade yet but I'll post it up once it's in. I'll draw up a design tonight for posting tomorrow. I do have a picture of the handle material I'll be using. Box elder burl an old stump I found in am empty lot here in town. Going to be dyeing/stabilizing it.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

looking sweet love the figure it those


----------



## norman vandyke

Here's my first idea. Plain hunter. Could definitely change...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## norman vandyke

All dyed. Not sure this one will work with the blade I have in mind. Might have to go with something I already have in hand.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 110755


Oh sure. Rub in my plain decision in. Lol. I've Already been thinking about a redesign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Go big or go home....
Make that beast impressive!

You can doo eeet!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 110753



Marc - are those Jay Fisher designs?


----------



## Blueglass

norman vandyke said:


> All dyed. Not sure this one will work with the blade I have in mind. Might have to go with something I already have in hand.View attachment 110752


Grateful Dead songs are now going through my mind. Driving that train...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

NYWoodturner said:


> Marc - are those Jay Fisher designs?



The second one is....not sure about the others. Id have look in pc folder to be sure. But, I like his stuff. Very cool looking. I have a few pix saved of those....


----------



## ripjack13

Just looked. The first and second pix are Jay's....


----------



## ripjack13

How's it coming Norm? Any progress?


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> How's it coming Norm? Any progress?


Ran into a road block creating the blade blank. Going to try something different. All else fails, I'll just use some plain dark wood.


----------



## ripjack13

What happened?


----------



## ripjack13

Do you need some wood? I could look for some in my stash....


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> What happened?


I was trying to use veneer to make ladder Damascus pattern for the blade. Veneer is too thick. I'm gonna try out something with hand planed shavings. I saw a guy in YouTube make a rain drop Damascus with those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002

norman vandyke said:


> Ran into a road block creating the blade blank. Going to try something different. All else fails, I'll just use some plain dark wood.




Let me know if it's anything I can help with! 

Thanks,

- jason


----------



## norman vandyke

tocws2002 said:


> Let me know if it's anything I can help with!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - jason


I really appreciate the veneers you sent and I will probably use some as spacers.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002

norman vandyke said:


> I was trying to use veneer to make ladder Damascus pattern for the blade. Veneer is too thick. I'm gonna try out something with hand planed shavings. I saw a guy in YouTube make a rain drop Damascus with those.



How thick do you need it? I believe most of the veneer I have is 1/42" thick, but could possibly use a carrier board and use my drum sander to thin it down a little more.

-jason


----------



## norman vandyke

tocws2002 said:


> How thick do you need it? I believe most of the veneer I have is 1/42" thick, but could possibly use a carrier board and use my drum sander to thin it down a little more.
> 
> -jason


I think I can make it work with planed shavings. Unless you can sand down veneers to about paper thin.


----------



## tocws2002

norman vandyke said:


> I think I can make it work with planed shavings. Unless you can sand down veneers to about paper thin.



I'm out of town until Thursday or Friday, but will try to thickness some veneer when I get back to see how thin I can go. I'd like to see you succeed with the damascus veneer blade.

-jason

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

tocws2002 said:


> I'm out of town until Thursday or Friday, but will try to thickness some veneer when I get back to see how thin I can go. I'd like to see you succeed with the damascus veneer blade.
> 
> -jason


I'm pretty sure I can still make it happen, just a different method.


----------



## ripjack13

Like this Norm?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Like this Norm?


That's the one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Here's what I have so far. Lots of work yet. Shaping, finishing and polishing. Handle is curly horse chestnut dyed blue. Blade is smoked quarter sawn oak and maple.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Process pix man.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Process pix man.....


I knew I was forgetting something. I can definitely tell y'all what I did. I pressed alternating, 2 sheets oak veneer then 1 sheet maple veneer until I got the thickness I wanted, with wood glue between each sheet. Placed them between to scrap boards with finishing nails attached with silicone on each board alternating at about 2" apart. Used 7 clamps to press it together and key dry over night. To get the bevel I went old school with a convexed(axe) grind. Attached scales with same wood glue clamped over night again. The blade and handle are actually two separate pieces currently. They will be joined when I add a curly koa guard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm going to need you to start over then. Take plenty of pictures and post it up. You have plenty of time. Send the one you started to @Tclem and he'll fix it. Then you may purchase it at a discounted price...
Tell em I sent you and he'll throw in a sheath for $50...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to need you to start over then. Take plenty of pictures and post it up. You have plenty of time. Send the one you started to @Tclem and he'll fix it. Then you may purchase it at a discounted price...
> Tell em I sent you and he'll throw in a sheath for $50...


I'll make sure to do that. I might make another for fun anyway. This one's just too big to be a letter opener.


----------



## ripjack13

Who says it has to be letter opener size?


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Who says it has to be letter opener size?


Me! I want a fancy wooden letter opener!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Also, this thing is over 14" long!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Progress pix!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow that is a beefy wood knife! You stuck it through the wood!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow that is a beefy wood knife! You stuck it through the wood!!


I had to test it out. Lol! I went with rengas for the guard instead of koa. I think it Will work better for the finished knife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke

Finished knife. 14" overall. Horse chestnut handle surrounding ziricote veneer. Rengas guard. Smoked oak and maple veneer blade. All held together with wood blue. Might dull that finish down but just not sure. Going to try to get a sheath together too but I might not have time.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## norman vandyke



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Very cool Norm....I love the blue handle....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Blue handle is cool, but I love the looks of the veneer in the spine of the knife. That little squiggle the lines have to them is just kinda sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

